
Ask HN: How to create a simple chat app in android using Google app engine? - kimmy13
Please is there a tutorial I can follow in order to create an app with chat features using Google app engine or any good alternative?
======
herbst
Language?

~~~
kimmy13
java or python , I know also the basis of php.

~~~
herbst
Dont use PHP for that ;) Python is always a good language for Networking (Java
too, but Python is cuter)

This SO answer should have some directions for you:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30604192/creating-a-
real...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30604192/creating-a-real-time-
chat-with-python-and-websocket)

~~~
kimmy13
Thank you for the answer, I can use this solution with Google app engine
right? I really hate php I try to don't use it at all ! I really don't know if
XMPP that is built in google app engine can help us create a chat app or no.

~~~
herbst
Afaik you could just use the Python implementation. That means you build your
bot to a prototype and then look what wrappers you need for GWT. At first try
to make your bot, deploying to google should be simple then (in Python at
elast)

~~~
kimmy13
I understand but really the problem is how I can integrate this webapp with my
android app for example in : Google app engine and android=> I can use google
endpoints to get data.

